# Buckwheat



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

I found this.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?265329-buckwheat-in-Texas


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

In my part of Indiana it goes with only 2 rains of 1/4 " or so, very drought tolerant. Bees will only work it with some dew. It doesnt get over 95 very often here , but grows well in heavy clay soil


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Buckwheat is pretty drought tolerant. It does need moisture to germinate. And, it won't produce much nectar it it is real dry.

In Ohio it is often planted as a second crop after wheat is harvest in July. It does well during the dry part of our summer. However, it does need some rain.

It is a fairly short seasoned crop too.

Tom


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Buckwheat was a honeybee magnet here last summer in New England . Plant some !


----------

